# What's your hedgehogs name(s)?



## Desperodo

What's your hedgehogs name(s)? What are you favorite names?


What do you think of the name, Berkley?


----------



## susanaproenca

I have two girls - Col. Mustard and Pte. Piggy Pete. 

Pete already had her name when she came to us, we just added Private Piggy to it because she looks like a pig and we wanted her to be in the hedgehog military with Mustard. :roll: 

A name I really like is Bessie. If one day I have another hedgie girl I might name her that.


----------



## Sky Halcyon

Berkley is an adorable name! My little girl is named Pepper Lee R*****l (Just general policy not to give out my last name on the internet!) I've always thought Pepper was a really cute name, and I gave her the middle name Lee after one of my favourite singers, Lee Taemin. She has my last name because she's my baby!


----------



## karennoel

My hedgies name is StellaLuna, Luna for short. I had a hedgie years ago that I named Heidi. I think Berkley is a cute name.


----------



## Jake

I had 2 hedgehogs almost 15 years ago name Rosie (girl) and Sampson (boy)
I'm looking to get another some time this year but I don't know what to name it yet


----------



## mcwojo

My Baby's name is Hazel. I do like Berkley. It's very cute and has a lot of character.


----------



## RalphsMum

...um...... Ralph  
Named rather randomly...whenever i am going through name possibilities...I always throw "Ralph" into the mix - no-one has ever gone for it before... :lol: yay RalphsDad!

My next pet will be called Rico....i keep saying that will be the name of my next Malamute - and i will get one - but it''s probably not going to be my next pet  
We like Frank as a hedgie name and Reggie 

I like Berkley too


----------



## cylaura

My hedgie's name is Liam, which is really short for Quilliam, although he never gets called that. Mostly I just coo and call him 'Li-Li' which makes my roommate roll his eyes at me. 

I had a long list of names with me when I went to pick him up from the breeder, but after I met him I knew Liam was the one. Other contenders: Oliver, Winston, Reginald, Herbert, etc., etc. I was kind of obsessed with 'old man' or 'distinguished' names I suppose. I love Liam's name though, and couldn't imagine anything else now.

I think Berkeley is a really cute name! Perfect for a hedgie.


----------



## megan4032

My little hedgie's name is Adeline  I didn't pick out the name but i still love it! If i had any more hedgie's i would name one if she was a pepper color  Pepprica like the pepper shaker from blues clues! i like the name Quilliam from cylaura! I think the name Berkly is cute too  very original but adorable!


----------



## precious5525

I have three hedgehogs

* Pricka Lee (my grouchy one)
* Ruby (matches the color of her eyes)
*Nala (my daughter named her after the lion king)

I do though want to eventually get two boys so I can name them Spike Lee and Thor


----------



## Country_Girl

My hedgies name is Freekazoid, I started calling him it when I first got him because I hated him and he was a freek of nature and the other girls in the dorms loved it and started calling him that! But now I couldnt think of a better name! I love him hes my Freeky and Freekadoodle


----------



## megan4032

Country_Girl said:


> My hedgies name is Freekazoid, I started calling him it when I first got him because I hated him and he was a freek of nature and the other girls in the dorms loved it and started calling him that! But now I couldnt think of a better name! I love him hes my Freeky and Freekadoodle


Do colleges Let you have a hedgie ?


----------



## PJM

I have Cholla & Zoey.

We have 4 pages of names picked out before we met Cholla as a baby. Decided on the name Cholla, from our past, living in Arizona, with the cactus. However, didn't realize it would be a very difficult name for our friends here in Arkansas to pronounce, spell or remember. :roll: 

Zoey came with her name. She came to us at about 1 1/2 years old. Her previous owner was a young man that had always loved the name. I can't imagine her being called anything else & will forever have a soft spot in my heart for any other Zoey.


----------



## hercsmom

Hubby thought of Hercules as soon as he saw a picture of him. His full name ended up being Hercules Buckwheat Pooperson when he came home. We called him Buckwheat the first time we met him, and it stuck. The Pooperson part came because when he was a baby that's all he did.


----------



## ThePliny

I suppose Pliny's full name is Gaius Plinius Secundus, or in English, Pliny the Elder. My pets always have classically themed names, because, well, classicists always do that (honest!) Used to have two degus - Remus and Romulus!
Chose Pliny as the name because the namesake wrote a hefty volume called the Natural History in which he mentions hedgehogs.


----------



## fracturedcircle

choose a name that's meaningful for you.


----------



## Quilled1

I love the name Quilliam!

I've got Emma. She was Sunday before I got her :roll:


----------



## treehousepie

Mine is named Lila.  I'm obsessed with the show Dexter and there is a character on the show named Lila. Plus I think its a pretty name. hahaha.


----------



## Ophelia

My girl's name is Nitzy. It's the Native American Cree word for "my bellybutton". The reason for this is because when I got her, I was told she was a boy. Then I found out she lacked a "bellybutton", so when I think "my bellybutton?" it means she has none.


----------



## susanaproenca

treehousepie said:


> Mine is named Lila.  I'm obsessed with the show Dexter and there is a character on the show named Lila. Plus I think its a pretty name. hahaha.


I love Dexter too and had thought about Lila as a hedgie name.


----------



## nibletsmom

Our little guy's name is Niblet....or actually, let me rephrase "The Niblet"...

We knew we were meeting the breeder and picking up our little guy on Thanksgiving Day (2010) and although my fiance and I kept throwing out names, we decided that we would meet him first and then brainstorm a name.

When we met him, we immediately fell in love with the little guy...but still no name came to mind. Later on that day, we were having dinner with my fiance's family and his Mother spouted off something about niblet corn...Well all my fiance and I heard was "Niblet" and we both looked at each other and smiled. That was it!! And he has been Niblet ever since.

I think Berkley is a cute name. Like the previous post said...name him/her something that is meaningful to you and something that fits your little hedgie's personality!!


----------



## cylaura

> I suppose Pliny's full name is Gaius Plinius Secundus, or in English, Pliny the Elder. My pets always have classically themed names, because, well, classicists always do that (honest!) Used to have two degus - Remus and Romulus!


I LOVE this! I took a lot of Latin and classical history in school, so you have a place in my heart. Because I was obsessed with Greek mythology as a kid, I named all my technological devices after mythological figures - my computer's hard drive and my external hard drive are Demeter and Persephone, respectively. (Because sometimes they get separated... :roll Nerd alert!



> I love the name Quilliam!


Thanks! When my friends knew I was getting a hedgie they reaaaalllyy wanted me go with a 'quill' or a 'spike' themed name. Quilliam allowed me to have that and my desire for a 'regular' name. Other popular choices: Quillem Dafoe and Russell Hedgington. (True Blood anyone?  )


----------



## rivoli256

My 6 are:

Atticus McAlister Edmund
Riley Traveler Quinn
Sid Leadbelly Wilcox (he had quite the leadbell when I got him, his rever mo
Lenox McGuiness Gallagher (he has Peter Gallagher eyebrows)
Herman Oliver Hastings

& Henry, whose full name is just too ridiculous for words - & I have no one to blame but moi: Baron Henry D. Hoglumbus A.S. von Poopenhauggen. :roll: :lol: 

a couple points:

-Riley...my grandfather's name, plus he's a Tweed, so Traveler seemed apropos
-Sid...prominent reverse mohawk & feeling very "punk" when I first saw him (so Sid after Sid Vicious...though he was so very NOT vicious); he had quite the little leadbelly when I got him + another music tie-in, & I was driving through Wilcox, AZ when I solidified the other 2 names & it just flowed
-Herman & Mac were already named so I worked with those names...Mac being the "McGuinness"; he got Gallagher b/c he has "Peter Gallagher" eyebrows - they are HUGE!
-Atticus is named after his dad, plus it's a name & chacracter I love.

Henry's name was just a runaway train... :roll:


----------



## Alastrina

I LOVE Henry's full name! It's awesome...

Charley was already named when he came home with me. He has no middle name, though he has taken my last name for classification purposes. I think he's too much of a self-reliant guy to need any other identifiers.

:roll:


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous

My first hedgehog (back in high school) was Zoey. Now I have three boys, Rum, Gin, and Whiskey and if we decided to get more I have an endless supply of related names, we're theme people haha


----------



## V2Neal

My oldest son named his Hannah although she came to us as Tater. He didn't like that so decided to change it. 
My youngest son's took awhile to settle on a name. Every day for a week I'd throw a name out and he'd either give me 'the look' or just say 'No'. Finally we settled on Mrs. Puff. Obviously we watched too much Sponge Bob when he was little. LOL


----------



## nationofamanda

i like berkley!

i currently have three...
lulabelle (named because i like it's fancy, and stuck up, like her.)
princess peach (named after the mario princess by my fiance but we call her peach.)
and bunny (because when we got her she reminded me of a baby bunny.)

we also used to have a hammy. (again, mitch named her.)
and we have a betta named robocop because he's silver.


----------



## lmg_319

I have Holden.
I had a horse named Hayden and I loved her name so I wanted the female version


----------



## MissC

First of all...Pliny & cylaura.... :ugeek: 

After days of research looking at African, Swahili, Chinese, Hindu, Japanese names for spiny, poky, sharp etc etc etc...and two days of obsessive waiting, tossing out names and ruminating (been waiting to use it in a sentence)....considering all of the possiblilities during a two hour drive to pick up the little rotter...then another three hour white-knuckler in a blinding blizzard...(he almost became Blizz; Snowball; Ditch)...I was perusing (I am on a vocabulary roll today) the internet and saw someone had named their rodent 'Snork'...I kinda liked it, texted BF...so-so...'Snorf'?...BF liked it...but when he came home he was still so-so...later we were watching the rotter motoring around the livingroom and listening to him explore and we both said 'Snarf' - perfectly describes the sound he makes and on particularly grumpy days, he becomes 'Snark'.

* Snarf is often extended to Snarfalicious, Snarfmeister, Snarfaroni, Snarfmonster, Snarfola etc

Berkley sounds very up-scale and swish...I like it and the :ugeek: :ugeek: will LOVE it.


----------



## Quilled1

"harinezumi" - literally "needle mouse" in Japanese  
Maybe for my next one someday I'll work with (maybe change hari to Harley-that's kinda cute)
No, NO...Harley Quinn (or Quill)...myessssss

Sorry that just came to me as I typed...

Anywayz, my little brother suggested Mrs. Puff (I love spongebob too)

Quillem Defoe....if only I lived in Appleton and not my boyfriend (Willem Defoe was born there).

I came up with Emma before I got her and afterwards I thought about my choice a little. But then I thought Emma reminds me of the book by Jane Austin about a girl living in a stuck-up, high class society that gets into trouble and it clicked for me


----------



## pokybaby

I let my husband name our hedgie, and I knew he would pick something distinguished and yet silly at the same time. My family were throwing out ideas and suddenly his name became Horatio Hedgehog the Baron Von Schnozzle. The Horatio is from Hamlet and my husband liked the double h's. The Von Schnozzle is from his awesome nose. He mostly gets called Horatio since he is shy quiet boy.


----------



## cylaura

This name post is fun! So many thoughts:

First off, I wear the :ugeek: with pride.

I love the names that mean 'quill' or 'needle' or 'spine' or whatever in another language. I would never have thought of that - so original.



> Henry, whose full name is just too ridiculous for words - & I have no one to blame but moi: Baron Henry D. Hoglumbus A.S. von Poopenhauggen.


I understand: My bf's kitty is named Sploitz VonLasercatz. :roll:

Before I got Liam, my roommate suggested I pick a name that would 'be funny when spoken in a happy or angry voice'. His thought: Doodles. As in: 'awww, Doodles, you're so cute!' versus 'DANGIT DOODLES! WHERE DOES ALL THIS POOP COME FROM???!?'. Sometimes we still call Liam that; it makes me smile.

Also, I think this extensive pet-naming process is a result my indifference to the idea as a child: I had a hamster named Hamstie, a gerbil named Gerbie, and a rabbit named BunBun. Sheesh. :roll:


----------



## MissC

cylaura said:


> Also, I think this extensive pet-naming process is a result my indifference to the idea as a child: I had a hamster named Hamstie, a gerbil named Gerbie, and a rabbit named BunBun. Sheesh. :roll:


I hadn't thought of this until you mentioned it: my BF made me get a fish tank and of course, I named my fish - when you see their names I am sure you can guys why I chose their names: orangey, glassy (glass fish), fric or frac - interchangeable as you can't tell them apart, blackie, and whiskers the catfish cuz he has whiskers. The two HUGE Oscars are Ralph & Bruce. Not exactly the picture of originality. :roll:


----------



## RalphsMum

Ralph the Oscar 
Ralph's name is usually extended to be Ralph Mc (insert word here) - the more common ones are Ralph McHuffington, Ralph McPoopyPants, Ralph McDoodle, Ralph McStinkerton and sometimes - and I don't know why - Ralph MaRoo....
Cleo is Cleo Merow (similar to the noise he makes when he's whining about something or wants feeding, letting outside etc)

Usually my naming process involves food or drink items mostly...

My other half, in his infinite wisdom has very little. if anything to do with any of the above.. :roll:


----------



## nikki

Ok, the names of my hedgies...lets see.....

Girls 
Pita, Maggie, Bootsy, Sophie, Precious, Angel, Soso, Chloe & Emma

Boys
Asher Lee, Koda, Auby, Paco and Ducky.

Also 4 unnamed babies


----------



## fracturedcircle

treehousepie said:


> Mine is named Lila.  I'm obsessed with the show Dexter and there is a character on the show named Lila. Plus I think its a pretty name. hahaha.


whoa..


----------



## Hedgehog Grove

Lets see we have/had 12 hedgies atm.

Babies: Pumpkin, my little angel girl we were hand raising, she didn't make it though but she is still with me and forever in my heart.

Girls:

Breeding Herd: Romani, Cassia, Ashes & Keaira

Rescues: Jahzara ( we rescued her from horrid conditions and we named her as she didn't even have a name, it means Blessed Princess)

Boys:

Breeding Herd: Sir Truffles, Drizzle, Aero Spunk and Malibu

Rescues: Huffalump (came to us with no name and very very anti social, all you hear from him is huff and pop) & Spike (Already had his name from previous owner)


----------



## ehanton

Well I don't have a hedgie as of right now but...

My hedgie that died over the summer was named Maisy. I used to love these books about a mouse named Maisy when I was younger and I thought it was a cute name for a hedgehog!

I am looking to get another hedgehog right now, I want to name him/her Spud. I just think that is perfect for a hedgie!!! 

I think Berkley is a perfect name for a hedgehog!


----------



## Sarahg

My hedgehog is named Stub because she lost a leg as a baby. Right now, she has two babies of her own who I've been calling Garfunkel and Oates. :mrgreen: 

I'm friends with a breeder here in Minnesota her hedgies are : Baku, Dee-O-Gee, Chubbs, Egg, Fajita, Igor, Julius, Kezia, London, and Mishka.


----------



## Reura

Raquel for Raquel Welch


----------



## nationofamanda

Sarahg said:


> Right now, she has two babies of her own who I've been calling Garfunkel and Oates.


like the comedy duo? or like the actually singers? either way, fun!


----------



## Sarahg

nationofamanda said:


> Sarahg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, she has two babies of her own who I've been calling Garfunkel and Oates.
> 
> 
> 
> like the comedy duo? or like the actually singers? either way, fun!
Click to expand...

The comedy duo...Love them!


----------



## Nebular

Spiny Norman after the imaginary hedgehog from the Piranha Brothers sketch by Monty Python. It's usually just shortened to Norman, Normy, or Normykins (but not Norm. ick)


----------



## devonjade

Her name is Sayla. =) I took care of a hedgie named Lena too. I think Berkleey is cute. If I had a boy I think I might go with something like Dudley. I came up with my hedgies name because we drove past a town called that when we went to get her.


----------



## britpeters

I just have one hedgie... her name is Vita! It's Latin for "Life." The Romans were the first to domesticate hedgehogs in the 4th Century BC... they were raised for meat (gross ) and quills, which were used in training other animals, card paper, and medical dissection pins! I took 5 years of Latin, love Roman history and am basically a nerd, so I felt that it was only fit to give her a Latin name haha

/endhistorylessonoftheday


----------



## willzor7

Baloo is my hedgies name


----------



## MissC

britpeters said:


> I took 5 years of Latin, love Roman history and am basically a nerd, so I felt that it was only fit to give her a Latin name haha
> 
> /endhistorylessonoftheday


 :lol: I love funny nerds.

So...if a hedgie's name reflects it's owner's intellect...and yours is named "Vital"...what the heck does "Snarf" tell you about me??? Wait. DON'T answer that.


----------



## britpeters

MissC said:


> :lol: I love funny nerds.
> 
> So...if a hedgie's name reflects it's owner's intellect...and yours is named "Vita"...what the heck does "Snarf" tell you about me??? Wait. DON'T answer that.


hahahah!!! That's great . Thankfully they don't *always* reflect the owner's intellect!


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

My Hedgie's name is Holly,but I had a long list of names that I thought were cute, but my favorites are: Holly and Rosie,(girl) and Bramble and Rockie (boy).



Sarahg said:


> My hedgehog is named Stub because she lost a leg as a baby. Right now, she has two babies of her own who I've been calling Garfunkel and Oates..


Is that like garfield and and Odie?


----------



## leopardhedgehog

I have a couple names picked out for the hedgie I lan to get in the next month or so. Some of my favorites are Pickles (boy), Iris (girl), and Sparrow (girl). I think Berkley is a very cute name for a hedgie, it has a lot of personality.


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

leopardhedgehog said:


> I have a couple names picked out for the hedgie I lan to get in the next month or so. Some of my favorites are Pickles (boy), Iris (girl), and Sparrow (girl).


I think sparrow is a cute name!


----------



## kimmypooh

I think we have decided on the name for our little boy (who comes home March 2nd). We like Japanese stuffs around here.
Tawashi Haritomo
Tawashi is like a cute Japanese scrubby thing
Hari is Japanese for Needle
Tomo is a Japanese term for friend
and my daughter says she will call him 
Tawa-chan (Little Tawa)


----------



## Quilled1

kimmypooh said:


> I think we have decided on the name for our little boy (who comes home March 2nd). We like Japanese stuffs around here.
> Tawashi Haritomo
> Tawashi is like a cute Japanese scrubby thing
> Hari is Japanese for Needle
> Tomo is a Japanese term for friend
> and my daughter says she will call him
> Tawa-chan (Little Tawa)


reminds me of the soul-sucking Tamagotchi's. (tomodachi = friend, tamago = egg)
Mine was a penguin...
Tawachan is quite cute 

*edit*
wikipedia claims that the mash-up is the Japanese words for 'egg' (tamago) and 'watch' (tokei) which makes no sense to me...


----------



## Jake

when I get a hedgehog I might name it bike or bicycle. I'll probly get a hog thats real huffy :lol: remember my weener dog's name is Frank so I just might name a hog bicycle


----------



## MissC

hedgiegirl1214 said:


> leopardhedgehog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple names picked out for the hedgie I lan to get in the next month or so. Some of my favorites are Pickles (boy), Iris (girl), and Sparrow (girl).
> 
> 
> 
> I think sparrow is a cute name!
Click to expand...

hedgiegirl1214...Your little guy is SO cute...his head seems too big for his body and he's got that 'over-size body part puppy' look...SO sweet.


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

MissC said:


> hedgiegirl1214...Your little guy is SO cute...his head seems too big for his body and he's got that 'over-size body part puppy' look...SO sweet.


Thanks!


----------



## Myleanya

My husband named our little boy "The Highlander"


----------



## PJM

Highlander's a cutie!


----------



## Myleanya

Thank you hes my new baby i just got him about a 4 days ago.


----------



## Quilled1

Myleanya said:


> My husband named our little boy "The Highlander"


But, but...now you can't get another hedgie. There can be only one after all...


----------



## Myleanya

lol, i just call him hogglet lol


----------



## CritterHeaven

We are just starting to do our research, gather supplies and find a good local breeder. But my daughter already has 2 names picked out for her. QTip (Q for short) or Feather!


----------



## MoonBean

I got my hedgie yesterday and picked his name today.

Meet Juju Q. Pricklypants!


----------



## PJM

Juju is precious! Such a cutie. 

And CritterHeaven, welcome to HHC! Let us know if you have any questions.


----------



## MissC

MoonBean said:


> Meet Juju Q. Pricklypants!


 :lol: Perfect.


----------



## haleylove

I don't have a hedgie yet, but I had two boys names picked out:
Oscar if he was grumpy, for obvious reasons. Or Oliver if he was not a total grump.

But I've pretty much decided on getting a girl. Here's my list:
Ella
Molly
Evelyn
Zoey
Sophie
Amelia
Wendy
Josephine


----------



## habs_chick

My little guy is named Bobo.


----------



## PJM

Come here Bobo, you little cutie. Come to PJ ...


----------



## MissC

I think we'll have to 'visit' Bobo on our hedgie-napping run...we'll be in Ontario, anyway...so what the heck! :lol: 

Too cute!!


----------



## RalphsMum

Bobo is super cute. He looks like he's leaning in on an elbow to tell us a secret.....


----------



## Almonds

Meet Opus. 

Who LOVES to get his neck rubbed... but only by my boyfriend..


----------



## Almonds

side note: 
Opus in latin means hard work 
as well as "a work of art"  so handsome!


----------



## PJM

RalphsMum said:


> Bobo is super cute. He looks like he's leaning in on an elbow to tell us a secret.....


I know his secret...


----------



## MoonBean

All of these adorable hedgehog pics are giving me cuteness overload!


----------



## PJM

Almonds said:


> Meet Opus.
> 
> Who LOVES to get his neck rubbed... but only by my boyfriend..


What a little cutie! He does look like he's enjoying himself.


----------



## pearlthehedgie

Our little girl is named Pearl. She is a pretty cream color with a little brown banding. I think Berkley is a great name!


----------



## Aurora88

I haven't posted before so hopefully I'm doing this right. 

I have a female on reserve at HHV. She'll be ready to pick up in what I'm counting as a week. 

I'm still considering names but I'm pretty set on Vepres. I've been told it's Latin for thorn or thorny bush. In the picture I was sent she looks just like a little thorn-bush so I think it's fitting!

I had a big list of names I was considering. Most of them were Latin translations or Roman goddesses. I got the Latin names from a translation website so I don't know how accurate they are.

Berkley does have a lot of character to it. I like it!


----------



## PJM

Aurora88 said:


> I haven't posted before so hopefully I'm doing this right.
> 
> I have a female on reserve at HHV. She'll be ready to pick up in what I'm counting as a week.


Welcome to HHC! I'm excited for you!!


----------



## ThePliny

@Aurora - Yup, vepres does mean thorn-bush, brier-bush or bramble-bush. Just checked it in my trusty Latin dictionary....
You could also use veprecula - the diminutive of vepres, so a little thorn-bush


----------



## Aurora88

Veprecula! That's it, it's official. Her name is Veprecula and Vepres for short.
Thank you ThePliny. That name is just too cute and perfect for what I had in mind! 
And thank you for the welcome PJM.


----------



## hedgiemomma911

I have 6 hedgies and named them in pairs lol first is Tweak and Trixie then Deacon and Daisy then Pebbles, Prickles, and Pixie (she was a baby that passed away after two days of life) berkley is cute


----------



## EryBee

I have just the one hedgie and his name is Phinneus Fergus Wilkes. Phinneus because I just love the name (usually shortened to Phin, PhinMaster 3000 or Phinbar) and Fergus Wilkes after a little old man in a movie about gardening called 'Green Fingers'. 

As a side note, I got a hamster later and decided to name him Pherb after the cartoon show 'Phineas and Ferb'


----------



## MissC

ThePliny said:


> @Aurora - Yup, vepres does mean thorn-bush, brier-bush or bramble-bush. Just checked it in my trusty Latin dictionary....
> You could also use veprecula - the diminutive of vepres, so a little thorn-bush


Only Pliny would have a Latin dictionary. :roll:

:lol:


----------



## ThePliny

Hey, it is part of my job! I could bust out the Greek lexicon as well - even have it on my I-pod!


----------



## MissC

ThePliny said:


> Hey, it is part of my job! I could bust out the Greek lexicon as well - even have it on my I-pod!


You kill me. :lol: 
AND you're my favorite nerd.


----------



## lpercz

My girl is named after a book series, better known as True Blood. I have no idea why I named her that but I did and it fits her. I like Luna. I was thinking of names the other day actually but I forgot them all :roll:


----------



## Quilled1

Phinmaster 3000 :lol: 
I love it.


----------



## MissC

Quilled1 said:


> Phinmaster 3000 :lol:
> I love it.


 :lol:  :lol:


----------



## leopardhedgehog

lpercz said:


> My girl is named after a book series, better known as True Blood. I have no idea why I named her that but I did and it fits her. I like Luna. I was thinking of names the other day actually but I forgot them all :roll:


Luna is an awesome name for a hedgie....and maybe Lunes for a boy? (Lunes means Monday is Spanish, meaning Moonday)


----------



## beehivehedgie

Mine is named Hoggle. But we decided Mr. Miyagi would have been good too


----------



## EryBee

Mr. Miyagi is such a cool idea for a name!


----------



## xspiked

Omg, everyone's names are so creative and cute!
My little girl is Pineapple (ironic, since hedgehogs can't eat pineapple), but I call her Bulu, which is Shanghainese for pineapple. Just got her yesterday <3


----------



## ehanton

My baby's name is Alfie! I just picked him up today


----------



## lpercz

leopardhedgehog said:


> lpercz said:
> 
> 
> 
> My girl is named after a book series, better known as True Blood. I have no idea why I named her that but I did and it fits her. I like Luna. I was thinking of names the other day actually but I forgot them all :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Luna is an awesome name for a hedgie....and maybe Lunes for a boy? (Lunes means Monday is Spanish, meaning Moonday)
Click to expand...

Yeah those are cool names. Man, I'm so mad I forgot all of the names I thought of. Not that it matters, her name is Sookie and I wouldnt change it. Its funny though, I already have names picked out for when I get dogs and cats. I need a life haha


----------



## threestories

My old hedgehog's name was Sonic (though she was a girl) and my new hedgie's name is Knuckles. Both are characters from the old Sega game "Sonic the Hedgehog". Knuckles is fitting for this guy cuz' I like to call him Knucklehead when he is being difficult. My bf has decided his nickname is What-a-mess because he poops and sleeps in it! 

I love any names with quill or huff in them because they are so fitting! LOL!


----------



## tut

hey, that sounds like it would be a great name. my hedgehogs name it Henry.


----------



## mirandakarla1

Hi! My Hedgehog will be with me in less then a month!!! :mrgreen: I had no idea what I was ganna name him so me and my roommate just started spewing out names for hours. He picked up a game magazine and started looking through it for names. The cover of the magazine had Resident Evil on it. And thats when it hit me. Wesker!!! Hes my fav character from that series. It was perfect!!! So now his full name is Wesker Eric Miranda. I got Eric because thats the name my roomie wants to name his son one day. So I took it :lol:


----------



## Brayrox

Im getting 1 tommorow and im naming her pokey


----------



## brylecc1989

Dexter is the best show ever. I now need to name my girl hedgie Dexter after i read that because oddly it fits her perfectly. :?:


----------



## ALM

I am terrible at naming pets, my boyfriend came up with Scribbles and it was perfect. He was previously called Henry or something by the girl we got him from.

To MissC, every time I see Snarf I laugh, whether it from his photo or the caption!
[attachment=0:hp99o27p]154643_464299058057_842068057_5307474_7990500_n.jpg[/attachment:hp99o27p]


----------



## SweetieAya

My baby's name is Oliver Wylie, Olli for short. 
I was debating between Oliver or Watson for him.

I usually coo at him and say "Olli, olli, oxin-free!" and he just stares at me like I've lost my mind. Silly hedgie, silly mommy.


----------



## Titus

(Wow, I could have sworn I posted here the other day... asdfghjkl)

My hedgie's name is Titus. I'm a huge Rome (HBO) fan, so I _had_ to name him after my favorite character. :lol:

Well, his full name is actually Titus, Destroyer Of Worlds; he's so cute and tiny, he has to have a burly name.


----------



## 11swedishfish

....Ludwig.... 

I asked everyone at school for name suggestions and they all chipped in. I had a list of 70 + names. One kid added Ludwig and after that he would always ask "How's Ludwig?" so I guess he named the hedgie and not me... 

I think Ludwig suits him. Sometimes I call him Ludwiggles.


----------



## JackOnTheMap

Just picked her up yesterday morning.

The girls named her "Speck" after Pee Wee Herman's dog in Pee Wee's Big Adventure.

Her name is also doubly fitting because of the little dark speck she has on her back.


__
https://flic.kr/p/5633409464


__
https://flic.kr/p/5633411958


__
https://flic.kr/p/5633415166


----------



## brylecc1989

Chronic the Hedgehog


----------



## Nancy

JackOnTheMap said:


> Just picked her up yesterday morning.
> 
> The girls named her "Speck" after Pee Wee Herman's dog in Pee Wee's Big Adventure.
> 
> Her name is also doubly fitting because of the little dark speck she has on her back.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5633409464
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5633411958
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5633415166


OMG, Speck is adorable.


----------



## PintoPrincess2

My two girls are; Penelope & Clover and my boy who is mainly my husbands name is Tumbleweed.... there's a story behind his name if you couldnt tell!  

Names I like but haven't run into a pet that fits personailty wise is Daphne for a girl and Atlas for a boy... we almost names Tumble, Atlas because his Pinto markings look like a continental map. 

I like the name Berkley and think it is very fitting for a hedgehog. I've notice when picking out names for the 3 above there are certain names they just dont fit hedgies.... but then there are that one thats perfect!


----------



## eshi

My baby's name is "SUKI".......

meaning:BELOVED

I so love her! even if she's taking a lot from my paycheck! ^^


----------



## rachelcolleen

I'm getting my baby in a couple weeks, I've decided on the name Neville (yes, like Neville Longbottom ), but I have a few others picked out just in case Neville doesn't quite suit him once he finally gets home.


----------



## mjhelclip

my hedgies name is quilliam shakespear :lol:


----------



## PJM

mjhelclip said:


> my hedgies name is quilliam shakespear :lol:


 :lol: "Quilliam" Shake "spear"!


----------



## Zelda

My little guy is named Popper. At first I thought Cushion,(like pin cushion), then I was going to call him Pinhead,but that just didn't sound right-although he can act like one once in a while!! :lol: So Popper it is!!!


----------



## danilious

my hedgies are named after games i have Onix & Zelda :3


----------



## simply_claire

My hedgie i named Damien


----------



## OnTheBrink

We just brought home Sticky yesterday. She was named by her previous family and we decided to keep the name.


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

OnTheBrink said:


> We just brought home Sticky yesterday. She was named by her previous family and we decided to keep the name.


 Sticky is a cute name. congrats on getting her!


----------



## tobyluvr2000

Mine is going to be named Oslo  Picking him up the second week in June!


----------



## tut

My boy is named Henry, i really like your name though.


----------



## tokihog

Everyone has such cute and creative names. 

My little boy is Toki. We named him after Toki Wartooth from the show Metalocalypse. Most of the time we call him "Tochki" though. 

I just need four more boys and I can start a hedgie metal band! :lol:


----------



## brylecc1989

Chronic the Hedgehog


----------



## steven

i have 2 hedgies a boy and a girl  my boy is ac and my girl is paris i like both their names hehe


----------



## olamina

Great names, I especially like Sticky and I heard Popples somewhere on the forum and being a child in the 80s I thought that was great. My daughters named our brother and sister hedgies, Huff and Puff. They fit their personalities too which is fun.


----------



## shetlandlover

I have 1 hedgehog currently called Theo, I had another called Darren a few years ago.


----------



## steven

shetlandlover said:


> I have 1 hedgehog currently called Theo, I had another called Darren a few years ago.


theo is a really cute name


----------



## ReginasMommy

Regina is named after Regina "Reggie" Rocket from Rocket Power (yeah Nick shows!!!), and I thought it would be cute to call her Reggie the Hedgie, but I ended up absolutely loving the name Regina so that's what I call her now


----------



## Nikkinak44

I'm getting a hedgehog soon too! I was just looking on the internet looking for names but I might share one of my personal favorites for you or for anyone else. This name could be for a boy or a girl. Peppermint-minty for short. ^-^


----------



## DgirlD

*Name*

Mine is named Basil. I tried to come up with something funny (like Quilliam) but I settled on Basil.


----------



## headoverhedgies

I have a boy named Barkley, very close!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## treehousepie

I just got my baby girl on Saturday! Her name is Rue


----------



## Herbie'sMom

I am a new hedgehog owner and I have named my hedgie Herbie!!! He has these big ears and the name just came to me... I normally call him Herbie Herb!!! He's a grouchy bugger when he wakes up but very active when he gets going... He has warmed up to me nicely!!


----------



## Xanya00

My big two year old boy is named Tosh. (Nicknamed Toshy)
I'm getting my new babies this week-end or the next, and my girl will be Jaina and my boy Arthas.


----------



## pugs&hogs

My little girl is named Purdy. Named after the chocolate company that makes delicious chocolates shaped like hedgehogs!


----------



## TikkiLink

My girl is Cha-cha. She was almost named either Cannoli or Tiramisu. I often refer to her as my jelly bun though. XD


----------



## The_Senator

My hedgehog is Senator Harriet J. Hedgington, Esq. ^_^


----------



## Antares

I have a 3 mth old girl called Yuki! Ended up choosing that name because she was born around the last week of December/first week of January, in the winter time, hence her name which means 'Snow' in Japanese


----------



## darkpollopesca

Ms. Twinky
Sparky 
Mcnugget


----------



## dog&hedgehog

I am not sure if I have posted before but my guy's name is Sir Pricklesworth the First (Prick for short)


----------



## CoffeeKat

My girl is Loofa, or LuLu for short. But it was a close family vote, and Pricksie almost won


----------



## MightyMichelle

Clementine


----------



## Mgauthier725

Blaze is my little girl


----------



## supamom73

Our boy is named Bruce. When we got him, they had named him Bob, but we (my daughters and I) agreed that Bruce was very manly.


----------



## cinnamonthehedgehog17

*My hedgehog*

My hedgehogs name is cinnamon I just got him yesterday and as you would probably be able to tell that he is a cinnamon hedgehog. The name is a little girly but I like it. As I am typing this he is drinking water because I can hear his water bottle. Is it just me or does every hedgehog eat cat food?

I like the name berkly for a hedgehog!!!!!


----------



## Darcyroach

My girl is Kiwi 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ellisrks01

My boy is Bruce Quillis and my girl is Nikki. There just random names my girlfriend and I picked lol


----------



## Pandamom

Our little one is Pippin (like lord of the rings...)


----------



## AlexLovesOlive

My baby girl is named Olive, like if you Say OI LOVER ( I love her) lol It's stupid but whatever. I like it.


----------



## brendan

My little lady's name is Lola


----------



## Amandarrella

My baby's name is Coral. I named her after Nemo's mom from Finding Nemo. All of the pets I have ever had were named after Finding Nemo characters. If Coral was a boy her name would have been Bruce.
Nemo - the hermit crab
Gill and Shark bate- beta fish
Peach - gold fish


----------



## *hogwild*

My boy's whole name is Banjo Raleigh Hogsworth + my last name. I was torn between Banjo, Bilbo and Pippin but went with Banjo because it's fun to say


----------



## Guest

My hedgies first name is Augustine and middle name is Watson, but we call him "Auggie"


----------



## savvybaby33

Trixie!


----------



## vulpine

Dandelion, but I call her Little Lion/Lion.


----------



## ShrubDominator

I'm naming my little hedgie-boy 'Tenderloin'.

A while back I named my dog on Harvest Moon Tenderloin (T-Loin, due to character limit) and, since it gave everyone I told such a good chuckle, I vowed to name my next pet Tenderloin.

Only a few more days and I'll have my baby in my palms!


----------



## rara-avis21

I have Horatio and for future names I have only thought of Thumbelina so far


----------



## luna

Luna... she came with the name and we just kept it


----------



## Emmaxo

i named my boy Hypnos !  (means god of sleep lol)


----------



## GourmetMommy

Cashew! she came with the name and we kept it!


----------



## Dedalus

My hedgehog's name is Winifred!

It's a very proper Hedgehog name. So is Berkley.


----------



## gracefulchaos01

You know, I don't think I have ever actually posted in this thread. Weird. 
I have:
Mom's hog - Sebastian
Kids: Gayle, Gabriel, Beauregard, and Tiberius 
And our newest addition, Sir Titan. He really isn't a Sir, but it seems to fit him right now. Beats what Jason wants to nickname him. :roll:


----------



## isa

My Hedgehogs name is Alfred H., after Alfred Hitch****, because I thought Hitch**** sounded a lot like Hedgehog and besides I really like Alfred Hitch****'s movies. 

And i really like the name Berkley, it sound very sophisticated. You can call him Sir. Berkley to make it even better.


----------



## er111a

gracefulchaos01 said:


> You know, I don't think I have ever actually posted in this thread. Weird.
> I have:
> Mom's hog - Sebastian
> Kids: Gayle, Gabriel, Beauregard, and Tiberius
> And our newest addition, Sir Titan. He really isn't a Sir, but it seems to fit him right now. Beats what Jason wants to nickname him. :roll:


What does he want to nickname him? haha


----------



## gracefulchaos01

Oh geez! He's always calling the hogs short little names. Gabe. Sabbers. Tibers. He wants to call Titan 
~big sigh~ 
Titty.
Really. Jason is such a boy...


----------



## er111a

That's...Awesome!!!! xD Such a great name haha


----------



## gracefulchaos01

LULZ! Boys. Geez.


----------



## Manaden

My baby's name is Miss Prickles. I considered calling her Fluffy (and getting a rabbit named Spike) but things didn't quite go that way.

Berkley is a gorgeous name!!


----------



## miss bunny18

My girls name is Penelope 
I had a lot of names in mind..including Herbert if we adopted a boy. For some reason it was harder to come up with girl names. But we decided on Penelope and it fits her perfectly! ♡
She named after Odysseus' wife from the Odyssey, because she is one of my favorite people from Greek legends, because she is smart and witty!


----------



## miss bunny18

And I love the name Berkeley!


----------



## tebbie

This little girl is called Nyx. The name comes from Nyx, the Greek Goddess of the Night.


----------



## hgual22

My girls name is Penny!


----------



## miss bunny18

Yay greek names! Lol such a unique name love it! And ps: shes a cutie pie!
And yay a penny!


----------



## NewHedgie

I love the name Nyx! She looks adorable. 
We had a little trouble naming our new hedgie. After much debate, my family agreed on naming our little girl Mystery or Missy for short.


----------



## rara-avis21

my hedgies are called Horatio, Heidi, Alfie, Bluebell (baby) and i have 1 without a name at the moment so i have been calling it monkey for some reason


----------



## Katten

Mine is Tinkerball, which I think is a very cute name, but it comes from her first owner. I am her third owner (sigh) and although I don't want to officially change her name, I usually call her Spiny.









These are Spinies.


----------



## NoraTheExplorer

My hedgies name is Nora and shes 4 1/2 months old


----------



## hedgielove89

I had a hedgie named Rammus (rip) and now I have a sweet little girl named Brillo.


----------



## tiedyegal

I just adopted my 1yr old Hedgehog yesterday.We are doing well aside from a few pokes lol. He was named Hatfield and I didn't really like it. I think pets sort of name themselves. So I expected him to ball up and not come out for a few minutes at least but he took right to me. I was telling my husband on the way home he was a brave hedgehog. My brain went brave..braveheart..William Wallace...Quilliam Wallace! So Quilliam Wallace it is. I want to make him a kilt and little sword for Halloween.


----------



## JANtheMAN27

For any Game of Thrones fans, we got our name from Tommen's cat Ser Pounce. We're naming our hedgie Ser Poke.


----------



## rerun

ours is named sofia.. and she will be 9 weeks old saturday


----------



## Jodym22

I have just put a deposit down on my very first baby hoglet and have named him Rory. I get to bring him home on the 27th.


----------



## Christus4

My hedgie comes home Saturday and I've got a list of names for him

Latte (the photo that was sent to me was him in a Starbucks cup & I love lattes!)
Norville (my son loves Wallykazam)
Hector
Kaion (pronounced Kai-on)
Jake (from State Farm)
Herbie


----------



## Xogabii

My hedge hog name is milo his a apricot male and i got him 2 weeks ago!


----------



## KristinNicole

My little one is Poe, he's adorable and feisty


----------



## baileyonthdaily

karennoel said:


> My hedgies name is StellaLuna, Luna for short. I had a hedgie years ago that I named Heidi. I think Berkley is a cute name.


My hedgie is named Luna too  nocturnal, so I feel it fits!


----------



## nicole92

My little guys name is Quilliam, too! If he was a girl I was going to name him Quilma :blush:


----------



## Meathead87

Clementine


----------



## Meathead87

Desperodo said:


> What's your hedgehogs name(s)? What are you favorite names?
> 
> What do you think of the name, Berkley?


Berkley is cute!


----------

